# Pulling The Spindle Seal Collar On A Pm1340gt?



## Alan H. (Oct 31, 2016)

Has anyone pulled the outboard spindle seal collar on a PM1340GT?  If so how do you do it?

We have a Sharp 1340VS which appears to be a very close cousin to the PM1340GT (looks like they are made in the same factory).   

While machining some delrin some of the fine delrin threads were pulled between the outboard spindle collar and the spindle and it begin to bog the machine down.   Now need to pull the collar out far enough to make sure all the delrin is removed.  The manual is not clear on on how to remove the collar but we now believe that the spindle must be displaced toward the tailstock end to get enough clearance to clean under and behind the collar.  

Here are a couple of photos for clarity.  The collar that needs to be dislocated a bit is the piece with blue tape on it.  

Forgive my query here in the PM section but I am thinking the PM is the same design and the Sharp section  of the Forum is less than active.  So again, looking for insights and confirmation on how to go about getting enough clearance to clean behind the collar.  

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## jbolt (Oct 31, 2016)

While I do not have that specific lathe I have replaced bearings on similar lathes. Under the rear bearing cap should be a lock nut. Loosen that to pull the spindle forward. If the bearings are a tight fit to the spindle I would try and devise something to pull the spindle vs. beating on it and risk damaging a bearing. There should also be a gasket under each bearing cap so work with caution to not damage them if you want to re-use.


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 1, 2016)

Jay, thanks for the reply.   Guessing one could build a spider with a jack screw to hang off the front to pull the spindle slightly out.


----------



## jbolt (Nov 1, 2016)

H&A said:


> Jay, thanks for the reply.   Guessing one could build a spider with a jack screw to hang off the front to pull the spindle slightly out.


 Keep it simple. Use a 1" all-thread rod through the spindle with a plate washer on the outer end and bridge a 2x4 over some blocks on the spindle end. Reverse the setup to reset the spindle if need be.


----------



## Boris Ludwig (Nov 2, 2016)

H&A said:


> Jay, thanks for the reply.   Guessing one could build a spider with a jack screw to hang off the front to pull the spindle slightly out.


I'm a complete newbie so I'm not sure this will be helpful but check out these pictures of spindle puller for a hercus 260. It may help you conceive a approach that will help.











If you want me to send you more photos of it in place so you get a better idea I'll send them by email as I'm not sure if its ok to post this many photos here, I'm still new.


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 2, 2016)

Boris, thanks for the post and the photos.  

We have it put back together now, oil changed, and running again.

Thanks again, Alan


----------



## bench (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi Alan,

I have a similar lathe (LD-1216GH) to yours and need to replace one of the gears in the spindle. I crashed the lathe and it damaged one of the gears. The damaged gear makes terrible noise when engaged. To change the gear I need to remove the spindle and would like to know how you removed it. Thanks


----------



## Alan H. (Dec 29, 2016)

Jay's post above is the way to do it.    

In our case, we didn't pull it all the way out, just enough to clean it out and assure that the Delrin threads hadn't caused a problem.


----------

